# New look for my site



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

http://www.egeis.com/aquoi/index.php?c=journal


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

It looks AWESOME, other then all the red X's. Wish mine looked 1/10th that good. \/


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Looking good!!


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Looks even better than the old thing!


----------

